# ISAF Reports Two Troops Missing in Western AFG



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2009)

Here's hoping they're found soon (and I wonder if the NY Times'll keep THEIR names from being mentioned publicly before being found?)

ISAF statement, via FaceBook


> KABUL, Afghanistan (Nov. 6) - Two International Security Assistance Force service members were reported missing Nov. 4 from a routine resupply mission in western Afghanistan. Afghan and coalition forces are currently involved in an extensive search for the service members.
> 
> "We continue exhaustive search and rescue operations to locate our missing service members. We are doing everything we can to find them," said ISAF Spokesperson Navy Capt. Jane Campbell. "The families of these service members have been notified about their loved ones' status, and we will continue to keep them informed as information becomes available."
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Nov 2009)

The taliban are reporting the soldiers had drowned and they had their bodies so I suspect they want to make a trade. The MIA's are both from the 82d.

http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/ISL431754.htm


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2009)

The Taliban is also alleging 80 ISAF and AFG troops have been killed, and another 42 injured, in the search op - ISAF, meanwhile, says about 25 were injured in search op - both versions here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2009)

...by Navy divers according to this ISAF statement:


> One of the two missing U.S. soldiers was found by a military dive team yesterday in Western Afghanistan. Afghan-international forces continue to search for the other soldier missing since Nov. 4. More information will be provided when appropriate.



R.I.P.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2009)

R.I.P.   



> The second U.S. paratrooper who was missing after being swept away by a fast moving current while on an airdrop re-supply mission Nov. 4 in western Afghanistan was found yesterday.
> 
> Sgt. Brandon Islip, 24, was recovered from the Bala Murgahab River in Badghis province after a local Afghan citizen provided information on his whereabouts.
> 
> ...



More here.


----------

